
Textpattern CMS 4.7.0 beta released - petecooper
https://textpattern.com/weblog/405/textpattern-cms-470-beta-released
======
petecooper
Disclaimer: I host and maintain the demo site linked from that article, and
I'm a low-tier contributor to Textpattern.

